# Quick and Easy Vertical Bandsaw - My Version



## TomS (Jul 13, 2018)

I have a need to cut out a couple of dozen "L" shaped pieces out of 1/2" aluminum plate.  My horizontal saw isn't big enough and a hacksaw was not in the cards.  After some thought I decided to see what I could do with my horizontal Port-a-Band saw to make it into a vertical saw.  Here's a few pictures of my conversion.

I made a simple frame from rectangular and square tubing to mount the saw bracket.



To attach the bracket I made a couple of aluminum V-blocks to clamp the bracket cross shaft to the tubing frame.



I didn't have enough square tubing on hand to make the frame higher so I clamped it to my work bench.  I have a 15" tall HF mechanics stool that makes it very comfortable when using the saw. 



I wired in a toggle switch.  Makes it a lot easier to turn the saw on and off.



This is a view of the turnbuckle arrangement to level the table and get the blade vertical.  As you can see the setup is temporary.  Now that I have tested it out I plan on making a stand to get the table height so I can stand up when cutting. 



This worked out great.  I cut out four of the "L" shaped pieces in a matter of a few minutes.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Silverbullet (Jul 14, 2018)

Nice job, love saving space , it's always in short supply.


----------



## Norppu (Jul 14, 2018)

Hacksaw not in the cards .... LOL 
Hacksawing aluminum is nasty business. First You have the aluminum dust everywhere and then You start to sweat ....


----------



## TomS (Jul 14, 2018)

Norppu said:


> Hacksaw not in the cards .... LOL
> Hacksawing aluminum is nasty business. First You have the aluminum dust everywhere and then You start to sweat ....



Sweating is not in the cards either!  LOL


----------

